# North Carolina needed 6,500 farm workers. Only 7 Americans stuck it out.



## guno (Feb 18, 2017)

Lazy assed rubes


That data is interesting, because it describes the labor market before any immigrant workers are recruited. That, as Clemens says, "allows us to assess the willingness of native workers to take farm jobs before they can even be offered to foreign workers, meaning that this study does not miss any impact caused by people who self-select out of an area or occupation because of competition with foreign workers."

That willingness, he finds, is basically nonexistent. Every year from 1998 to 2012, at least 130,000 North Carolinians were unemployed. Of those, the number who asked to be referred to NCGA was never above 268 (and that number was only reached in 2011, when 489,095 North Carolinians were unemployed). The share of unemployed asking for referrals never breached 0.09 percent.

When native unemployed people are referred to NCGA, they're almost without exception hired; between 1998 and 2011, 97 percent of referred applicants were hired. But they don't tend to last.

Mexican workers are far likelier to stick through the season than native-born workers. About 90 percent were still working five months along, compared to less than 10 percent of native-born workers:

North Carolina needed 6,500 farm workers. Only 7 Americans stuck it out.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 18, 2017)

guno said:


> Lazy assed rubes
> 
> 
> That data is interesting, because it describes the labor market before any immigrant workers are recruited. That, as Clemens says, "allows us to assess the willingness of native workers to take farm jobs before they can even be offered to foreign workers, meaning that this study does not miss any impact caused by people who self-select out of an area or occupation because of competition with foreign workers."
> ...


you have to be cut out to do that shit......the migrant farm workers out here are "born" into it...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 18, 2017)

After we boot the illegals, we can start a temporary farm worker program.


----------



## Tank (Feb 18, 2017)

There are more than 10,000 MS 13 gang members


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2017)

Funny, I grew up in NC.  There were very few "immigrants", illegal  or otherwise.  The farm work got done well enough by the "lazy rubes".  Oh, yeah, government handouts were pretty much non-existent, too.  Here's a suggestion, ship all the illegal invaders back to their places of origin.  Eliminate public assistance, and then see how fast your "lazy rubes" find time and energy to do those agricultural  jobs.


----------



## Toro (Feb 18, 2017)

One company I know of re-opened a brewing plant.  They received 500 applications for 100 jobs.  All were Americans.  They interviewed 250.  Half failed the drug test.  Most of the rest were offered jobs.  75 people showed up on the first day.

This was a year or two ago.


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 18, 2017)

Lazy assed rubes? As opposed to those poor Democrat work dynamos?  Do you have any idea how hard that work is? Farmers definitely need MIGRANT farm workers for seasonal labor. That's different from Illegal Immigrants whose intent is to ignore the immigration process and settle here permanently. If you need me to explain the difference between migrant farm workers and illegal immigrants, let me know.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Funny, I grew up in NC.  There were very few "immigrants", illegal  or otherwise.  The farm work got done well enough by the "lazy rubes".  Oh, yeah, government handouts were pretty much non-existent, too.  Here's a suggestion, ship all the illegal invaders back to their places of origin.  Eliminate public assistance, and then see how fast your "lazy rubes" find time and energy to do those agricultural  jobs.



1. They did that in Georgia under HB-87 it didn't work so they let the illegals back in. 
2. If you have 1 or more kids. How are you going to feed your family with those kind of income working in the field? Don't forget the babysitter when you go to work. 

The Law Of Unintended Consequences: Georgia's Immigration Law Backfires

To forgo a repeat of last year, when labor shortages triggered an estimated $140 million in agricultural losses, as crops rotted in the fields, officials in Georgia are now dispatching prisoners to the state’s farms to help harvest fruit and vegetables.

The labor shortages, which also have affected the hotel and restaurant industries, are a consequence of Georgia’s immigration enforcement law, HB 87, which was passed last year.  As State Rep. Matt Ramsey, one of the bill’s authors, said at the time, “Our goal is … to eliminate incentives for illegal aliens to cross into our state.”

Now he and others are learning: Be careful what you wish for, because you may get more than you bargained for.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 19, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, I grew up in NC.  There were very few "immigrants", illegal  or otherwise.  The farm work got done well enough by the "lazy rubes".  Oh, yeah, government handouts were pretty much non-existent, too.  Here's a suggestion, ship all the illegal invaders back to their places of origin.  Eliminate public assistance, and then see how fast your "lazy rubes" find time and energy to do those agricultural  jobs.
> ...



I suppose I should clarify the "when" as well as where...When I was growing up in NC, public assistance was minimal, what little existed at the time.  Mothers stayed at home, took care of the kids, the home, and the "bread winner".  People lived within their means and we hadn't yet been recently visited by crippling inflation.  If extra money was needed, Dad got a second job.  When each of the kids started working, often in the fields and on farms, we were expected to pay room and board to the folks.  Before we were old enough to work, we'd go around the neighborhood and mow lawns, weed gardens, babysit, or we'd collect pop bottles for the deposit money.  If we were "poor" we never knew it because just about everyone else we knew was like us.  People had a whole different concept of "poor" and most of the fathers I knew would have rather cut off their nuts than not be responsible for their families.  If Mom had to work outside the home, Dad hadn't done his job and the family would be ashamed.
Biggest differences between then and now: no public handouts, people worked and earned their keep, those who didn't were ashamed; if something extra was needed, additional job(s) were acquired and children were expected to contribute family welfare; there is no shame anymore, anything goes and there are all kinds of excuses why someone has failed to make something of themselves.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 19, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Lazy assed rubes
> ...


Any person who is not disabled can do farm work.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 19, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


yea they can do it.....the big question is....will they stick with it after they do it for a few weeks?......they have tried this shit many a time in california.....the answer is VERY few....thats why Cal has had the migrant farm worker program ...if you think some high school kid is going to bend over all day long in 110 degree heat for the wages those people get you must be smoking the good stuff.....


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 19, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


In other words, they need to pay them more.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 19, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


even if they paid more there are standards you have to meet,you have to pick a lot of produce,and try working in 110 degrees with no shade....lots of people either would not think its worth it or would not be able to tolerate the conditions....thats just the way it is,its a mental and physical thing that not everyone can do.....many of the migrants have been doing it their whole lives.....they are used to the conditions....joey the kid on summer vacation?,i dont think so....ben the guy who is unemployed?,will probably be back on unemployment after a few weeks.....its a lot harder then apparently, what some seem to think....


----------



## guno (Feb 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Funny, I grew up in NC.  There were very few "immigrants", illegal  or otherwise.  The farm work got done well enough by the "lazy rubes".  Oh, yeah, government handouts were pretty much non-existent, too.  Here's a suggestion, ship all the illegal invaders back to their places of origin.  Eliminate public assistance, and then see how fast your "lazy rubes" find time and energy to do those agricultural  jobs.





gallantwarrior said:


> Funny, I grew up in NC.



Explains a lot


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 19, 2017)

guno said:


> Lazy assed rubes
> 
> 
> That data is interesting, because it describes the labor market before any immigrant workers are recruited. That, as Clemens says, "allows us to assess the willingness of native workers to take farm jobs before they can even be offered to foreign workers, meaning that this study does not miss any impact caused by people who self-select out of an area or occupation because of competition with foreign workers."
> ...



Cut all the welfare checks and those 6500 jobs will be filled really quick.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 19, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Why do "those" people do the work for the wages they receive?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 19, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


And yet, it's amazing what can be done and tolerated when one is hungry enough.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 19, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


It is not very difficult work. If it is so physically demanding, how do you explain the fact that so many migrant farm workers are female?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


why dont you ask one of them?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 19, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


thats not true,the great majority are young males.....and its not difficult,its physically tough....give it a try some time mohammad....
The National Agricultural Workers Survey, Employment & Training Administration (ETA) - U.S. Department of Labor

*Summary of Findings*


Farm workers were young: their average age was 33, and half were younger than 31.
*Seventy-nine percent were men.*
Fifty-seven percent were living apart from all nuclear family members when they were interviewed.
http://www.unctv.org/content/sites/default/files/0000011508-fs-Migrant Demographics.pdf

*Gender and Family
79 percent of migrant and seasonal farm workers were male and 21 percent were female.* Women were more likely to be born in the United States than men, with 33 percent of women and 20 percent of men being U.S.- born citizens.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 19, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Let say you went to these kind of work........... How much do you think you should get pay? Last time I heard these people get paid between $8 to $10 to $15. 
If you are not cut out for these kind of jobs guarantee you will not last.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



No choice or just poor.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 19, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Even my buddy Trump he hired foreign workers for his vineyard at $15/hour plus board and lodging. I've been to vineyard many times here in Temecula and Napa valley vineyard. Working in vineyard is the easiest job compared to any kind of agricultural jobs. Any high school kids can do this job but Trump cannot find a local kids. 
The same thing with his Maralago resort............ he said he can't find waitress and cook in Florida so he hired foreign people for his resort. Asshole.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 19, 2017)

guno said:


> Lazy assed rubes
> 
> 
> That data is interesting, because it describes the labor market before any immigrant workers are recruited. That, as Clemens says, "allows us to assess the willingness of native workers to take farm jobs before they can even be offered to foreign workers, meaning that this study does not miss any impact caused by people who self-select out of an area or occupation because of competition with foreign workers."
> ...




Sounds like we need able-bodied Welfare freeloaders...Obamacare folks and food stampers to pick some cotton and tobacco in North Carolina.

Guano....I'm sure you've signed up...right?


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 19, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Agree and I admired you humble beginning.
Things had changed my friend. Along time ago kids used to come around and take care lawns and clean pools in my neighborhood. 
But in last 15 years or ( I think ) so I have not seen single one except Mexicans. I pay my gardener $120/month for less than an hour job 3 times a month. That is about $40 per hour and my neighbors do pay more bc they have bigger lawns.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 19, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


I have a large garden and I find it very relaxing to tend my my garden. It's certainly not what I would call tough work. And the fact that 1/4 -1/5 migrant farm workers are female is proof enough that it is not a very physically demanding job. If it was really as physically demanding as you claim, there would be no women doing it.

I've been a cement mason for a few decades and have never encountered a female cement mason. That is because it is tough, physically demanding work and women (and most men) simply do not have enough strength and stamina to perform the job.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 19, 2017)

guno said:


> North Carolina needed 6,500 farm workers. Only 7 Americans stuck it out.



1. Probably made up numbers b/c that's how fake news works.
2. Bringing in illegals to undercut wages isn't going to make them want to stick it out.
3. This sh** is actually hurting people who need the work and can't find it. But they can't get these jobs at proper wages b/c 10 Mexicans are living in one bedroom apartments and content to work for beer and whore money.


----------



## 80zephyr (Feb 19, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I was "Joey the kid on summer vacation", and I did farm work. 

Mark


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 20, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


give it a shot mo....come out here this summer,just let me know when and where,i want to see how long you last.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 20, 2017)

80zephyr said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


farm work or picking crops all summer long?....


----------



## 80zephyr (Feb 20, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



All of it. When I was a kid, almost every cucumber picker was a white teenager. Today, they can't? Nope. They just don't want to.

Try loading 7 semis a day with 100 pound bags of potatoes, 450 bags per semi, and tell me how I couldn't do it. And I was 15 when I did that.

Mark


----------



## bodecea (Feb 20, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Lazy assed rubes? As opposed to those poor Democrat work dynamos?  Do you have any idea how hard that work is? Farmers definitely need MIGRANT farm workers for seasonal labor. That's different from Illegal Immigrants whose intent is to ignore the immigration process and settle here permanently. If you need me to explain the difference between migrant farm workers and illegal immigrants, let me know.


The bracero program doesn't exist anymore, you know.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 20, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


I could last as long as I wanted.

Want to know how hard you work? You can tell by the number of calories you burn above your basal metabolic rate.

Calories Burned by Exercise, Walking, Etc. (CalorieLab)

At 6'1 210 pounds, a cement mason burns ~546 calories/hour above their basal metabolic rate. For a 12 hour workday that = 6552 calories. And since I am always the lead man on the crew and work much faster than most Cement Masons for me it's probably 600-700 calories/hour. (And my calorie intake confirms that).

Those migrant farm workers migrate from farm to farm picking fruits and vegetables. According to the chart a person my size picking fruits and vegetables will burn ~182 calories/hour above their basal metabolic rate.. For a 12 hour work day that = 2184 calories.

If you do the math you'll have to conclude that my job is about 3 times more physically demanding than a migrant worker's job. So I'm not buying any argument that the work is too hard for Americans to do. I know it's simply bullshit.


----------



## 80zephyr (Feb 20, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Yes, it is bullshit. I am in the trades myself(carpentry) and I know how hard masonry work is.  When Americans don't want to do the work, they are saying they don't want to do it as cheaply as the illegals do. 

Mark


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 20, 2017)

80zephyr said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


so if you are admitting no one wants to do it,why do you think that is?....


----------



## 80zephyr (Feb 20, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Pay. As I carpenter, I will do my job for a fair wage. If I am not compensated fairly, I won't do the job.

There is a vast difference between can't and won't.

Mark


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 20, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


good for you mo.....now how many people in our society would get out there in central california and pick produce all day long in 100 degree heat and do it for the whole summer?.....and if you tell me lots im going to laugh,because like i said that has already been tried out here more than once and it did not work out to well.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 20, 2017)

80zephyr said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


the wage thing aint going to change anytime soon.....


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 20, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



It will when the Feds kick out the illegal aliens. That would also make it less of a culture shock when Americans start doing those jobs. Many people are wary of working with armed criminals who don't speak their language and are angry because they think the gringos chicano and mayate are trying to steal their jobs.


----------



## 80zephyr (Feb 20, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...




Then the crops rot. Oh well.

Mark


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 20, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


no it wont.....there have been migrant farm workers since the 20's-30's....and working with armed criminals?...lol....thats a new one....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 20, 2017)

80zephyr said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


yea like they are going to just let that happen....


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 20, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


New to you, but true. If they are illegal immigrants they are criminals. And you can't harvest lettuce, celery, radicchio, etc. without a good knife.

Illegal alien + armed with a knife = armed criminal.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 20, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


oh geezus.....lol......you should climb aboard the "paranoid" bus with tiger....


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 20, 2017)

guno said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, I grew up in NC.  There were very few "immigrants", illegal  or otherwise.  The farm work got done well enough by the "lazy rubes".  Oh, yeah, government handouts were pretty much non-existent, too.  Here's a suggestion, ship all the illegal invaders back to their places of origin.  Eliminate public assistance, and then see how fast your "lazy rubes" find time and energy to do those agricultural  jobs.
> ...



I think it's funny how the progressives only want illegals here...........

TO DO BACK BREAKING WORK!

What bigots the left are.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 20, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Ad hominem logical fallacies do nothing to change the facts and do not support your argument.


----------



## 80zephyr (Feb 20, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Well, then they will pay the wages necessary to get the crops picked.

Mark


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 20, 2017)

80zephyr said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


no they will do like they have always done....migrant workers.....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 20, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Their answer: we need the work to pay for what we need.  There is some credibility to the observation that immigrants, and illegal invaders, too, will work as hard as they need to in order to earn their livings.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 20, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Your citation referring to the percentage of males living away from, yet supporting, the nuclear family reminds me of the TVA and other work programs inspired by the Great Depression.  Men were willing to move to a location away from their families in order to take jobs and earn money they would send back to the family to support wives and children.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 20, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Americans have been led to believe they are worth much more than they are.  We have priced ourselves out of the market and public assistance pays better than a real job.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 20, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> After we boot the illegals, we can start a temporary farm worker program.



Wow, put loads of effort into booting people out, then bring them back again on a visa program. Why not just start the visa program and put these people on it?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 20, 2017)

80zephyr said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


Up here, it's white kids who are bucking hay onto the trailers.  I would be ecstatic to hire one of those kids to come back to my place and help me buck hay and stack it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 20, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > After we boot the illegals, we can start a temporary farm worker program.
> ...



*Wow, put loads of effort into booting people out, then bring them back again on a visa program.*

Bring back a few, not the millions we'll boot.
*
Why not just start the visa program and put these people on it?*

Maybe if they all registered at an ICE office, we could pick the few we'll keep and it'll be easier to boot the rest?
And if you don't register, you can never return once deported......


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 20, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



But you still want to boot people you will bring back. It's absurd. 

Maybe if they registered, oh, wait, no, they'll get kicked out if they register for anything. Great plan....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 20, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



*But you still want to boot people you will bring back.*

Yup, boot millions, permanently, bring back thousands, temporarily.

*they'll get kicked out if they register for anything.*

It is a dilemma, isn't it?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 21, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



It's like putting a 5 year old in charge of something, you know you're going to come up with something that just doesn't work properly.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 21, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Why doesn't a temporary farm worker program work properly?
Get the temporary visa, work a few months, take your money back home.
No overstaying, no huge expenses to US society, no anchor babies, no problem.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 21, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I didn't say a temporary farm worker program wouldn't work properly. 

You think it doesn't cause problems? Yeah, sure, implement something and it will be all sunshine and roses, right....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 21, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I'm sure there will be bumps along the way.
We'll deal with them.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 21, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



But there wouldn't need to be bumps if things were sorted out properly from the start, rather than vague ideas about how things might work in some dreamland.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 21, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


that would depend on what "real" job you are talking about.....


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



1. Jobs are only temporary. What do you think they will do after the season? Go back and stay home? Farm owners are responsible for their well being which include food and lodging deducted from the profits. They also import farm workers from Asia. That didn't work either bc they didn't come here  just to work on agricultural farms. They are also responsible for their return and airfares which make it too risky and too expensive. These are some of the reasons why it failed. 
2. If you are an illegal. What do you think you should/would do? Or maybe ask them.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 21, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


*
Jobs are only temporary. What do you think they will do after the season?*

Temporary workers have temporary jobs. After the season, they go home.

*Go back and stay home?*

Only if they want another temporary work visa next year.

*If you are an illegal. What do you think you should/would do?*

Currently, I'd think about heading home.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Just because people expressed their opinion based from reality in life ......... That doesn't mean we support or wants only illegals. 

If you are going to a restaurant.... Are you going to tell the owners making sure they don't have illegals working at the back?
If you are calling someone to repair your roof, plumbing or cut your lawn. Are you going to tell them making sure they are white Americans?
If you are going to the groceries. Are you going to select which any of those products not picked by illegals? Are you going to tell the farmer owners making sure they don't hire illegals? 
IN SHORT..........  DO YOU HAVE ANY POWER TO CHALLENGE THOSE OWNERS? 

If your answer is NO.......... then you are no different from the rest of Americans. 

Since when these people called conservatives bullshit like you got to pick and choose when it pertains to lower prices.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




That's what YOU want......... And in reality that is not what is happening. Now what do you do? 

I also want to cut all the welfare benefits to all illegals and Americans so they go back to work ...........  but that is not the reality either.


----------



## Deleted member 61768 (Feb 21, 2017)

When I came out of the U.S. Army during Vietnam I went to work on a road construction crew on I-45 South before getting a permanent job with Amoco Oil Corporation. I had a commercial license that allowed me to drive anything up through a semi-truck. I came to notice that many of the average workers were "illegal aliens" and it did not take much to figure it out. Shortly before the end of the month they all disappeared and a new batch suddenly appeared. Having been the platoon commander for the first drug suppression unit formed on Okinawa for the U.S. Army I started my own "investigation" and discovered the two men running the project were calling ICE to have the "Illegals" rounded up at the end of the month pocketing their wages and then taking a semi down near the Mexico border to replenish their manpower for another month. Quite the scam. My wife at the time was working for the Galveston County Sheriff's office and I had, a brother-in-law and a cousin as a Texas Ranger so I made a call and the two guys running the Scam went to prison to make a long story short. The economy had gone to hell and their were guys with Doctorates laid off fro NASA working in convenience stores as clerks to feed their families and here were these jerks not only abusing Mexican Illegals but denying Americans needed jobs. Did their families get hurt? Yes, but they did that to their families.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 21, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



*That's what YOU want......... And in reality that is not what is happening.*

Not at the moment, but it happened before and could happen again.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 21, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



If they ain't here, I need demand nothing. 

As far as the back breaking work goes. 

I grew up on a farm. I was doing that work at twelve. 

Started roofing houses at 18. 

If it pays well enough, folks will do it. 

I'm curious. Are you one of those that demand a $15 minimum wage, while encouraging illegals to drive down wages?


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



The reality is they are here. 

I understand and respect your beginning but things had changed. It's not the same like it used to be. I still have workers like you but they are endangered species. 
Even asian immigrants are changing. Lots of baby boomer RNs has 2 jobs and sometimes both parents has 2 jobs just to have a big beautiful house. ........... Their kids also become RNs but they don't work hard just like their parents. 

On separate thread I gave an example of 3 home care center that starts with $18 but only few whites but they are RNs and physical therapists. There are no blacks or whites doing the dirty work.  
How much do you think we should pay in order to entice my fellow whiteys to work on these farms, home care, janitors, gardeners, slaughter house? 

I'm not paying my employees less than $16. so not sure what to tell you about $15. MW.


----------



## rhodescholar (Feb 23, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> After we boot the illegals, we can start a temporary farm worker program.



Or do what Autralia did, modernize their farming techniques so that massive numbers of poor people wouldn't be needed standing in the hot sun/fields all day.  As long as US farmers have that massive supply of illegals, there's no need for them to modernize.


----------

